# Link aggregation Problem



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 19, 2011)

I have set up my machine with Ling aggregation. Everything works fine except one.
I have 2 Gigabits ethernet cards! Marvell Yukon and Realtek. Both of them onboard on Asus p5k3 deluxe mobo. But Marvel Yukon works on fast ethernet and led is not green. Is orange.
ifconfig -a

```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=c011b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:1b:fc:9e:fb:ea
	inet6 fe80::21b:fcff:fe9e:ff14%msk0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect ([B]100baseTX[/B] <full-duplex>)
	status: active
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:1b:fc:9e:fb:ea
	inet6 fe80::21b:fcff:fe9e:fbea%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xc 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect ([B]1000baseT[/B] <full-duplex,master>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xd 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=1b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
	ether 00:1b:fc:9e:fb:ea
	inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	inet6 fe80::21b:fcff:fe9e:fbea%lagg0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xf 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: active
	laggproto lacp
	laggport: msk0 flags=18<COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
	laggport: re0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 19, 2011)

I changed the cable and the problem solved


----------

